# Are supplements necessary?



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

If a healthy dog is eating good quality food, are supplements necessary? 

When Annie came to me from her breader, she was eating Canidae kibble with Solid Gold SeaMeal supplement sprinkled on top. I kept her on that supplement for quite awhile, even though I switched food from time to time for variety.

I recently switched her food to Blue Buffalo Wilderness kibble with a small amount of BB canned mixed in (she LOVES this by the way!). And I got to thinking about the SeaMeal - is it really necessary? The pet stores are full of all kinds of supplements and I know a lot of people use them; I have a friend who refuses to go without Linatone oil on her dogs' food. Are any of these necessary for a healthy dog with no specific issues who eats a good quality food?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A good complete food should be just that - complete. I am wary of supplements, as I think overdoing some vitamins and trace elements does more harm than good. But at the same time I take care to provide mine with a balanced, varied diet, part raw and part home-cooked. I prepare my own food for them partly because I like to know exactly what they are eating, and partly because I worked out the amount of meat in the premium kibble I was feeding them, and realised I could be giving them sauteed breast of pheasant topped with caviar for the same price!


----------

